# Post the Sexiness Level of the Poster Above You!



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sexinesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

0 fur is a put off.

Matted fur, no thanks.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

42.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2010)

YOU'RE NOT FEMALE!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

OVER 9000!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Sep 9, 2010)

eleventyone out of eleventyone


----------



## The Pi (Sep 9, 2010)

0

I don't like faith


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2010)

0


----------



## Ace (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, and you rate
3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751 
05820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067 
98214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812 
84811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819 
64428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909 
14564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127
Out of
3.15


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

2 if you squint a bit. 90 while you're drunk.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2010)

pi jokes are getting annoying.

also 1, i dont like gurrrrls.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Damn you >.<
3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because you took my kill


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

10/10, obviously.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 9, 2010)

Sexiness levels are through the roof!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 9, 2010)

Enough to make lesbians straight......


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

2/10. I've never seen a RL pic of you!


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

*probably the only one taking this seriously*

Meh - 6/10. You're definitely acceptable, but not exactly sexy. I think it's mainly just that you're young - men don't start looking good until about 17/18, to be honest, and some even later.


----------



## Gore (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe a 4, i don't date mountain men but at least you're not in bad shape


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

10/10!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mucus (Sep 10, 2010)

0/anything
fox are not sexy....
cept megan fox, which you are not


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2010)

8/10. 
:3


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2010)

Hockey fan there fore he gets 2/10


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

Because furry is a turn on you get 10/10


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah! 10/10 for you too, my friend!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> 8/10


Only 8/10!?!?!












Jet gets a 5/10 from me


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

...aww... I would have given you... oh, dammit. I will. 8/10.


----------



## playallday (Sep 16, 2010)

.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 16, 2010)

9/10, but just because my Mii has the same hairstyle.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

3.17564576464/10


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 16, 2010)

You are a furry.

10/10!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

10/10

You are furry and half-bi!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

You get another 10/10 Jet (maybe if i come in at a different time someone else would be the previous poster)


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

Gay. Obviously hot. 10/10.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 17, 2010)

"Tits or GTFO?"
9/10 I guess.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

1234/9123847193471341893473000


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

0/10.

I hate soy sauce.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 17, 2010)

Well if he had the picture of himself up.... 10/10


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 17, 2010)

10/10


You know what they say about monkeys with big hands...



EDIT:


pipped at the post...


----------



## YayMii (Sep 17, 2010)

10/10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> 1234/9123847193471341893473000


That's even lower than 1/10.


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

14 year old male.

10/10. Definitely.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Had cute boxers.
9/10 :3


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

Another 14 year old boy.

10/10.

For the record, I don't wear or even own boxers. Referring to my swimwear?


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 17, 2010)

11/10

That picture is Hawt


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 17, 2010)

4/10 
Meh. :l


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 17, 2010)

We'll go with 4/10 for not being a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 17, 2010)

That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.

10/10


----------



## monkat (Sep 17, 2010)

OMGSOHAWT! 10/10!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2010)

10/10 He says so himself


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

*sigh*

6/10. I'm not gay, and you stole my penis cannon.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't be a prude.

Not sure what you look like, but fawful is a pretty unmanly man. No hair, head or body. 0/10.


----------



## Searinox (Sep 19, 2010)

I wouldn't call attractive... but I guess those prehensile tail arms could be good for... grabbing... things? O.=.o; 5/10


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Note: click the arrow next to my name...you can see my picture....I'm sexy as hell.

Also - if that's really a picture of you....grow a beard (or cut your hair) and stop being grumpy. 2/10


----------



## Searinox (Sep 19, 2010)

Revised! Chest fur... not too fun for licking. Xx; 4/10.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10 that caveman look is sexy.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll assume that was towards me, because he doesn't look very caveman-like. More like a grump.

Batman + Megaman = MEGA BATMAN! 10/10


----------



## ddetkowski (Sep 19, 2010)

6/10 I think.........


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

So mean! Ah well, I know I'm sexy - I don't need gratification from strangers!

....maybe a little...

You're a man that (apparently) looks like a woman. Also your genitalia fits in a bikini with no bulge. 0/10.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 19, 2010)

YOU DA SEXY BEAST!

10/10


----------



## ddetkowski (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey, I thought we're rating by our avatar's? Because mine's wayyyyyy sexy!!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Don't be a prude.



You missed my point; I can't appropriately judge his sexiness since I am not of an orientation to find him attractive, thus I had to make an educated guess. As for the penis cannon, I need it to fight the pokenoobs.

As for your rating; 10/10, for having the balls to stand up for me and jet.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

1. You only do the avatar if the person doesn't have a picture posted

2. Since you didn't I assumed you looked like that xD

3. You didn't rate crazzy, so I will.

^ that was towards ddet, and since warrior posted...

0/10 for being a prude.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> 1. You only do the avatar if the person doesn't have a picture posted
> 
> 2. Since you didn't I assumed you looked like that xD
> 
> ...



How am I being a prude?


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Stop posting without rating. Prude.

0/10.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Stop posting without rating. Prude.
> 
> 0/10.



You still get 10/10, you teasing bastard.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

0/0.

Who are you?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10.

Foxes are always sexeh.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

500/10 its just that good.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 19, 2010)

-9999999999999


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

0/10. You don't exist, according to your avatar.

My signature is schmexy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10

I love cute teen doggies.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2010)

0/0
I hate "teen doggies".


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

0/0 is the same as 10/10

I hate people that don't care about math!

0/10!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10

Well, you ARE a sexy beast, so says your member title.


----------



## Searinox (Sep 19, 2010)

Foxiebutt! X3 That's a 10/10


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

10/10 You are an anthromorph


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 19, 2010)

7/10 because anthropomorphic animals are relevant to my interests on occasion.


----------



## playallday (Sep 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 20, 2010)

0/10 for taking potshots.


----------



## playallday (Sep 20, 2010)

.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 21, 2010)

0/10 to me, with me being straight 'n' all.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 21, 2010)

0/10 cause I feel like being a prick.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 21, 2010)

6/10 

I liked the old avatar more.


----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

0/10

I hate irrational things.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 21, 2010)

3/10 as Pokemon haven't been very good looking since the 2nd Generation


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 21, 2010)

11/10
Do I have to spell it out?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

Anybody that has posted in this thread is about as sexy as a boil on a pig's testicles.





...aw fuck.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto is as sexy as a boil on a pig's testicles.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

Now gimme a kiss, you sweet talker.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 21, 2010)

10/10, because sexy is sexy.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 21, 2010)

8/10, you need to fix that eye of yours


----------



## The Pi (Sep 21, 2010)

10/10

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 D6K


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 21, 2010)

15135151/10

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pi


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 21, 2010)

10/10.


Spoiler



GOKU


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 22, 2010)

9/10, cause guitars are sexy.

Oh, and the girl too, I guess.


----------



## monkat (Sep 22, 2010)

0/10.

Kentucky = Hicktown....state. Whatever.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 22, 2010)

8/10.

Can't go wrong with a monkey.


----------



## Jolan (Sep 22, 2010)

I see no avatar, or signature.
Makes you mysterious. 
7/10


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> 0/10.
> 
> Kentucky = Hicktown....state. Whatever.


Grrrrrrrr.

I still have to give you a 15/10 just cause.


Your just too smexy for your own good.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 22, 2010)

9/10 That's a nice tree.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 22, 2010)

10/10 That's one sexy signature ;D


----------



## monkat (Sep 22, 2010)

11/10

Japanese = sexy - man or woman.

Oh, wait, yeah, you're an impostor. 0/10. Lying to me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 22, 2010)

10/10, you can slap asses with your two hands and your split tail


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2010)

0/10

Disgusting 3D pig.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 22, 2010)

N/R
Not rateable, don't see how you can rate people who makes no sense.


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 22, 2010)

0/10 You're a little too female for my incredibly precise tastes... in men.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 22, 2010)

666/10


----------



## iFish (Sep 22, 2010)

7/10 since you're from Austrila. And I love accents from there


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 22, 2010)

-100000000 / 100

iFish cannot be sexy no matter how much he poses in that lingerie.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 22, 2010)

11/10 'cause ribbons are supah hotz


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

10/10


----------



## prowler (Sep 22, 2010)

3.5/10


----------



## monkat (Sep 22, 2010)

Found my twitter account knowlegeable, but maybe too much so....7/10 until further analysis is completed on the situation.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2010)

10/10

:3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2010)

9/10
Lovely!
----


			
				monkat said:
			
		

> 0/0 is the same as 10/10
> I hate people that don't care about math!
> 0/10!


Relax, monkat!
Just made a mistake. Meant to say 0/10.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 23, 2010)

35.6/10

He snatched Krystal's soul.


----------



## monkat (Sep 23, 2010)

0/10.

That is all.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 23, 2010)

Now that I think about it...

-150/10

Monkeys are fucking disgusting.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

10/10

I leik trees.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 23, 2010)

8.5/10.

+1 Bonus for being so darn crazzy!


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

50/10

YAY TONGUES


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 23, 2010)

11111/10. Mario and Luigi rocks.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 23, 2010)

100/10, 'cause Vocaloid is win.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

1000/10 your cannon is cool.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 23, 2010)

10/10 'cause I'm also sleepy ATM


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

10/10 sexiness


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2010)

10/10

Fawking Hawt.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 23, 2010)

10/10

Avatar looks badass.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG HAWTTTT


----------



## SFenton (Sep 23, 2010)

Mario.

9.5/10

He just looks angry is all.  :/


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2010)

10 out of 10!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2010)

0/10

Pride = Facism


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 23, 2010)

1/10

mean people suck.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

6/10

PSHHH FURRY


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 24, 2010)

10/10 

WEEGEE DANCE!!


----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...bear my children.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 24, 2010)

...mood whiplash much?

10/10 for consistency (and to piss off jet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Goli (Sep 24, 2010)

10/10
...Awfully awesome!


----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

3/10

Kinda annoying and self-righteous.


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 24, 2010)

10/10, because your title makes claims of your sexiness.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

5/10 


I don't really know you


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 24, 2010)

8/10

Pretty darn awesome!


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 24, 2010)

∞/∞


----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

I LOVE BLUE!

99/10!....Yeah. Bitch.


----------



## elmoreas (Sep 24, 2010)

10/10

I like people from the state with my favorite word/letters in it "VIRGINia"


----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

Virgins are awkward, difficult to get that far with, in pain, and too nervous to get aroused very well, and might bleed. Depending on their age, they're probably really religious too. The only bonus is that they're very slightly tighter.

Seriously - it's overrated.

0/10 for not thinking it through and probably being a virgin yourself.


----------



## playallday (Sep 24, 2010)

.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 24, 2010)

11/11/1111


----------



## SFenton (Sep 24, 2010)

9.5/10

ORANGE OVERDOSE BRAH


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 25, 2010)

12/21/12

NAH JUST JOKING


0/10

Who are youuu


----------



## monkat (Sep 25, 2010)

3/10 you so crazzy


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 25, 2010)

10/10

Your good with your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS Im crazzy in bed


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2010)

5/10 

Bleh.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

10/10 :3


----------



## monkat (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, your avatar's a 10/10


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10

You sexy beast, you.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 26, 2010)

11.5/6

FOXEH.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

?/10


----------



## monkat (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10

*puts on pedobear costume* Wanna take a look in my van?


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 26, 2010)

5000/10
Imagine what you could do with those hand tails


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 26, 2010)

2/10

You're wearing your mom's pants. _(Try "no pants")_


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10

FOXY


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 26, 2010)

1/10


CRAZZY


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 26, 2010)

0/10

CANT PRONOUNCE NAME


----------



## monkat (Sep 26, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> 0/10
> 
> CANT PRONOUNCE NAME



0/10

Idiots are unnattractive.

EDIT: fixed the typo.

EDIT2: decided I liked the typo so I put it back in


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10


Typos are very attractive (rather than being unattractive)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

9/10

Would sex again


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 26, 2010)

?/10


Again? I seem to have forgot the previous time(s)... So I doubt I can give you a 10/10...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

4/10. Excessive brain damage can lead to catastrophic loss of thought control.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 26, 2010)

4™/10


Oh, my brain is doing OK these days, but thanks for your concern....


----------



## SFenton (Sep 26, 2010)

7/10

One of these days, the wall will come down...


----------



## Frog (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10!
Though I can't see any picture of you, I'm sure you're extraordinarily sexy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2010)

9/10

With those legs Frog.......how could you get any less?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10

Radioactive mutation is hot...


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 26, 2010)

0/10 I don't like emo's (hurting yourself)



			
				gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 2/10
> 
> You're wearing your mom's pants. _(Try "no pants")_


And what if my mom has good taste


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10 (See last post)

@Schizoanalysis - seriously. That character in your avatar must be dying. Stop torturing it. Emo is not sexy. (Kwartel said it)


----------



## SFenton (Sep 26, 2010)

7/10

Awesome drawing, cool nose, not sure if fox


----------



## prowler (Sep 26, 2010)

DAMN YOU.

0/10. You have no avatar/sig


----------



## SFenton (Sep 26, 2010)

3/10

No avatar, anime girl sig redeems *slightly*.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 26, 2010)

2/10

Avi already, dude.


----------



## prowler (Sep 26, 2010)

1/10


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

10/10 For no avatar


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero/10

... wut. It sounded funnier in my head.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

10/10 

The catchy answer lol


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 27, 2010)

infinity/infinity+1



			
				monkat said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## monkat (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait...am I supposed to judge myself now?

10/10.

You: 5/10...for confusing me...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 27, 2010)

10/10

Beautiful mantits.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2010)

-1 out of 10
For being just so rude


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> -1/10
> For being just so rude


Fix'd
Anyways.
-10/10
For being a generic pride loving dick.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2010)

2/10
For still not telling me what's wrong with you


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 27, 2010)

6/10
Points are lost for starting fights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, the irony is not lost on me.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 27, 2010)

Ah not into that type of fur or animals.  So not really sexy at all.  but question ARE you EASY? or Do you put out?
Cause that changes the rating....
Ahn you like to masturbate and so do I so lets make the rating 7 out of 10

silly typing mistakes...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

10/10 for being a fellow "Offer."


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 27, 2010)

?/10

Never seen you.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

5/10

Never seen you either, but foxes are hawt. :3


----------



## monkat (Sep 28, 2010)

?/10. Pics or GTFO


----------



## rastsan (Sep 29, 2010)

Virgins are nice.

wait virginians well they are just people sooo....
my boyfriend says you rate 1/10
nevermind after looking at your profile...
I honestly don't know what to say... except you look like a younger version of one of my uncles...hmm


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

10.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

10/10

Probably the only way i'd ever become Bi.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

8D

10


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

?

10


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 29, 2010)

0/10
Too male. :


----------



## iFish (Sep 30, 2010)

5/10

Doctors are scary .__.


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

0.0000000000000000000...01 out of 9999999999999999999999...9.999999999999999999999...99 because i just don't like guys or man-whores


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

5/10

would be 0, but is a furry, and I must support my fellow furries.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 1, 2010)

7/10
No Comment


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that's the highest rating I've gotten so far (exept for from jet)...

8/10


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 1, 2010)

6/10 this time


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

10 again


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

10.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

1/10 because your avi's excessive laughter really turns me off


----------



## rastsan (Oct 2, 2010)

5 out of 10 for exposing my IP.  I prefer to be asked first before someone reaches in like that...


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

0/10, bitch.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 2, 2010)

6 out of 10 for talking dirty


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

10.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 2, 2010)

10 
for coming out of bed with morning wood.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

5 for making me wonder what you really look like


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

100/10 becuase i am pure sexyness.


----------



## admotonic (Oct 6, 2010)

6/10 cause that cat don't look to happy


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

10/10


----------



## monkat (Oct 6, 2010)

Gay? Check.
Dyslexic? Check.
Catboy? Check.
Little? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check.

10/10.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 6, 2010)

9001.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

0.5/over 9000 because i am straight


----------



## admotonic (Oct 6, 2010)

with out the angry cat you aint bad.

10/10


----------



## monkat (Oct 6, 2010)

0/10 because your post confuses me.

0.5 / (X>9000) = Y
[X being the undefined denominator, and Y being the sexiness ratio]

Someone solve that - I got about halfway there and stopped.

That was to gameguy - 3/10 for admotonic


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

1/10 for not being able to solve that unsolvable math problem


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 6, 2010)

10/10

At least your avatar is sexy.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

0.5/55555555 because you don't realize that, unlike you, i am not interested in other men


----------

